# New Member says "Hello"



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello to all,

As an active member of another "Halloween" forum, I came across a couple of references to this site. A quick browse of the forum and I knew I had to sign up.

You'll probably find me in the "How To" sections to start with, as I'd really like to get into pneumatics and make some pop-ups.

PS - I promise to use the Search Function.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the haunt trexmgd!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome aboard Trexmgd! You may find yourself spending more time on this forum than the "other"......Everyone here is absolutely WONDERFUL!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome
Hope to read you in "How-to" land,
even though I can't "How-to" my way out of a paper bag....
the wolf here is handsome,just not smart.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to see you make to "Hey it's Me" thread! lol


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy your stay!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Strap yoursellf in! It's going to be a bumpy ride! Welcome aboard!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

welcome aboard!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome.


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow, what a welcome committee! I didn't think anyone really read these. I hope my future posts get as good a response as this. Thanks again, I look forward to your posts through out the forum.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

The fun is just beginning.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

trexmgd said:


> Wow, what a welcome committee! I didn't think anyone really read these.


BEWARE....We read EVERYTHING! LOL


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

nice to see you here and welcome


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome trex..


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Trex. We pride ourselves on being a close knit community here. No posting ever goes without a reply, and you'll make lots of new friends I'm sure.


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Welcome!!:jol:


----------

